# Hooked rug using scrap jean fabric



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Was where I wasn't suppose to be (craft store) wandering around when I spotted the hook rug matting/canvas on a bolt. Had no idea it came that way just thought it always was in kits.
Lead me to think - can I cut old blue jean material into strips to use as in a hooked rug? Anyone make & use one as a rug? Held up well?
Was also where I wasn't suppose to be (carpet store) where they had a leather hooked rug 10x10 for over $500.
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

blue jeans would make a GREAT hooked rug. imagine the subtle variations you could get...the shading...using the faded areas against the deeper colors of the lower leg area...so cool!

a hooked rug made of leather? OOOOOOoooooooo. something new to try. I have a LOT of leather scraps laying about. maybe not enough for a 10x10, but certainly a nice hearth rug or runner!


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

Pelenaka said:


> Was where I wasn't suppose to be (craft store) wandering around when I spotted the hook rug matting/canvas on a bolt. Had no idea it came that way just thought it always was in kits.
> Lead me to think - can I cut old blue jean material into strips to use as in a hooked rug? Anyone make & use one as a rug? Held up well?
> Was also where I wasn't suppose to be (carpet store) where they had a leather hooked rug 10x10 for over $500.
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


did you ever make the rug and if you did can you post pictures of it so we can see it??


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

I tried doing this a couple months ago. I have quite a few pairs of jeans and bought a new hook and the latch work mesh. I could only get the strips through on the leading edge. Once I tried to go into the next row it was a mess. If anyone is successful with this process I would love to hear and see how it worked.


----------

